# First HDR Shots



## KMANACP (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Took these HDR shots today. Taken w/o tripod on a T2i w/ 18-55 mm stock lens. Compiled via HDRist on Mac OS Lion. Getting Aperature + Lightroom tomorrow. 

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## KMANACP (May 19, 2012)

Here are the last ones:


----------



## KMANACP (May 20, 2012)

The lack of response makes me feel as if these pictures are perfect! ahahaha but honestly... how can I improve? I know they're not the greatest... My fav shot is the last one (the water falling with the forest in the back).


----------



## deggimatt (May 20, 2012)

The HDR is not very good.. at all. HDR doesnt suit this photographs. They are also fake HDR. Real HDR is made from different shots with different exposures.


----------



## bogeyguy (May 20, 2012)

HDR?


----------



## KMANACP (May 20, 2012)

Hey... 

I did use three shots to compose each one of these pictures. I'll provide the three shots and the post processing pics for one of the pictures I took. Please note that I had to use the softwares self-aligning program as I didn't have a tripod. I have since bought a Manfrotto 055XPROB tripod and will be using it for subsequent shots. 

I know these are not great as per your standards but this was my first time ever experimenting with HDR and different exposures. I used the T2is exposure range with -2,0, and 2+. 

Attached are the three pics and the final to give you an impression of what was done: 

View attachment 9182

Thanks in advance for your help and sorry if this is insulting the name of photography! Just a newb trying to learn.


----------



## KMANACP (May 21, 2012)

I tried editing it through lightroom and composing it through Photomatrix Pro... let me know how I can improve please


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 21, 2012)

Does your camera have the ability to shot raw?


----------



## KMANACP (May 21, 2012)

Yes, all the pictures I took were in RAW format. I processed them through Lightroom and I made the HDR in Photomatrix, then I took the final image and played around with it in lightroom again. It's only my second time editing anything so I'm a little bit new. I watched a few videos on youtube with regards to exposure settings etc and pretty much just edited them to have a proper histogram and to just look right. Just need a bit of guidance as to where I'm headed and if its on the right path.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 21, 2012)

You do not want to process the images before merging them.  Either merge them within photomatix or photoshop first then do the tonemapping.  I'd love to give you some ideas and pointers with the images that you included however they are processed and they won't work.  IF you can get the RAW files zipped up somehow I'd be happy to.


----------



## rgregory1965 (May 21, 2012)

Here is a quick edit......your middle image with some tone mapping....no halos, or over cooked look


View attachment 9255


----------



## KMANACP (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I have the original raw files but I don't know how to upload them... The extension is .CR2, I tried using the attachment link but it states (invalid file). Is there any way I could upload them? 

I just want to know how you did the Tone Mapping... did you do it just by looking or did you use the histogram to make sure the image is perfect? 

Also, I would like some feedback on the original shots... were they done correctly? Is that how they're supposed to look or should they have looked different from the getgo? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 21, 2012)

You can zip them and use a free file hosting site like mediafire.  You could also email them to me if you wish info@guywithcamerapgh.com.  I am in another state for some work training which means boring time in a hotel room the next couple of days.


----------



## KMANACP (May 21, 2012)

Here is the link with the RAW files. Thanks in advance for your help 

Archive.zip


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

This is the best I can come up with, the sky I don't like so much but I really don't have the processing power on my laptop I thought I did.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> You do not want to process the images before merging them. Either merge them within photomatix or photoshop first then do the tonemapping. I'd love to give you some ideas and pointers with the images that you included however they are processed and they won't work. IF you can get the RAW files zipped up somehow I'd be happy to.




Sorry but I respectfully disagree. I import my images into ACR, perform my edit and SYNC before saving and then importing into Photomatix. Things like WB and general tuning, cropping if necessary.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

You always want to merge the Raw data, how are you ensuring you are not losing information during the image conversion process?


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

Converting to 16 bit tiff. Plenty of data. Wrong or right it works for me. I get much better results than merging the RAW files directly, perhaps I am just a control freak


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I find I get more halos and photomatix "glow" if the image is converted to any other format than RAW or DNG.  Then again I don't use any of the photomatix stylization stuff either.

If you decide that personally you like it that way then that's fine but I don't think suggesting that method to someone starting out is the best idea.  It's too easy to lose all the extended information that you used Raw in the first place.  Why not just shoot JPG and do it then?


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

I didn't realize that converting to 16 bit tiff sacrificed data, is that a fact?


----------



## Joel_W (May 23, 2012)

way, way too many pics to even try to CC. I will say that many suffer from Hallos, and many don't really need HDR processing. I would suggest that you repost the best ones in the HDR forum, as those guys really know their stuff.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I didn't realize that converting to 16 bit tiff sacrificed data, is that a fact?



This is what HDRSoft says:

"The answer depends on your needs and preferences. If the quality of raw demosaicing/debayering or proper white balance adjustments are important to you, it is better to first process your bracketed RAW files in your favorite RAW converter, and then combine the converted TIFF or JPEG files in Photomatix. Additionally, Photomatix transfers less metadata when the source files are RAWs than when they are TIFFs or JPEGs. 

When generating an HDR image, having Photomatix directly process the RAW files is theoretically better for the accuracy of the 32-bit HDR image produced -- the data in RAW files represent the linear luminance values captured by the camera sensors, which is exactly what is needed for an HDR image. Also, the calculation of HDR values can rely on the exposure information retrieved from EXIF data when RAW files are used. 

However, the RAW conversion of Photomatix Pro and Photomatix Essentials is not as full-fledged and sophisticated as the RAW conversion done in Photoshop, Lightroom, Aperture, Bibble, DxO or other applications specialized in RAW conversion. Note that if you have Lightroom and Photomatix Pro, it is easy to integrate both processes with the free Lightroom Export Plug-In to Photomatix Pro. 

Important note: When using a RAW converter with files intended for being merged into HDR, you should disable sharpening and uncheck all tonal and exposure-related automatic settings. That is, the Exposure adjustment setting but also adjustments for contrast, shadow and similar should be set to zero. This also applies to the Black setting which should be set to zero. "

_____________________________

I suppose if you are using the RAW converter within photomatix to do the merging then you should convert to tiff first and that makes sense to me.  I however use Adobe Camera Raw for raw conversion.  There is a slight loss of information when converting to TIFF yes, however whether that matters to you depends on how picky you are.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

So there are Pro's and Con's to both as I read that but you'll note the Author's last sentence where he states he uses ACR for the conversion. 

I hadn't read the technique and adopted it but it rather seemed the logical process.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

The last paragraph was me, I should edit that part to reflect that.


----------



## Joel_W (May 23, 2012)

I've been processing my HDR images in Photomatrix Pro using RAW (.NEF) images. After basic editing, I finish up with Capture NX2 v2.3.1.  Do I have this backwards?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

If you're doing any kind of edit to the original .NEF files PRIOR to importing into photomatix, then they have to be converted to be saved.  If you do this through lightroom I think it converts them to whatever format you have set in the "export" section.  

If you are importing the .NEF files straight into photomatix for merging then you are preserving the integrity of the raw format (within the limitations of photomatix RAW cconversion)


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

Wait, so you agree with my process then, to use Adobe ACR to convert to tiff and import into Photomatrix. I thought you disagreed with that approach?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

No, Photoshop internally uses ACR when merging the RAW within Photoshop.  Or at least that is the impression I am under since the settings held within ACR are also applied when merging to HDR through the Automate menu.

What I don't do is open them in ACR and make changes, then save as .TIFF.  Hope that clears that up a little.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > You do not want to process the images before merging them. Either merge them within photomatix or photoshop first then do the tonemapping. I'd love to give you some ideas and pointers with the images that you included however they are processed and they won't work. IF you can get the RAW files zipped up somehow I'd be happy to.
> ...



I agree. Photomatix and RAW dont play well together. I tend to get a lot more noise strange effets doing it otherwise.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I guess the problem that I see is if you make changes to white balance or crop or whatever, and the same change isn't applied to all the bracketed photos, you could end up with some strange results.  I've never edited the individual images to say it does I've only tried conversions first vs after.  I guess if you converted to DNG instead of Tiff prior you could retain the information within the RAW exposure.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize that converting to 16 bit tiff sacrificed data, is that a fact?
> ...



Did I miss something? Or just not understand English very well? Doesnt the first sentence of statement contradict your point?


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

When I make changes to my files in ACR I SYNC all files before export. I did mention that in my original post.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:
			
		

> I guess the problem that I see is if you make changes to white balance or crop or whatever, and the same change isn't applied to all the bracketed photos, you could end up with some strange results.  I've never edited the individual images to say it does I've only tried conversions first vs after.  I guess if you converted to DNG instead of Tiff prior you could retain the information within the RAW exposure.



I never touch exposure related settings or crop prior. I only adjust clarity and saturation and whatever the other one is... I forgot at the moment.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I would think adjusting saturation prior to merging would cause unexpected results when merging.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 23, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> I would think adjusting saturation prior to merging would cause unexpected results when merging.  That's just my opinion.


I'm with you, my friend. I am a long way from and HDR expert. I'm still trying to figure it all out. I cant remember where I read the suggestion for those steps, maybe one of my many books on the subject. Regardless, I have had zero luck getting a nice HDR working with RAW in Photomatix. They always look quite strange. Instead, I run my RAW's through ACR, adjusting only Clarity, Vibrance and Saturation on the normal exposed picture, taking note of the settings. Then, I process the over and unders with the same settings. Then save them as TIFF and process them in Photomatix. I have found that to be a pretty good workflow for me. I may try your way out and see how that goes.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

Throw up some results when you do


----------



## amolitor (May 23, 2012)

You almost don't need HDR here. Image 4934 has pretty much all the information present in any of the images. You might want to pull in one darker image to fill in the brighter areas in the distance, but you're just heaping redundant information together here.

You're massively overcooking these things, see the white foglike crap along the edges? Too much HDR. Well, unless you like that loo, and a lot of people do. If that's the case, proceed and ignore everyone on here -- you're doing digital art, not really photography at that point, but there's not a single thing wrong with that. I personally don't like it, but who the hell cares what I think?

HDR as originally conceived is a way to combine the information from several images into a single one with enormous tonal range, capturing highlights and shadows well above and below what can actually be rendered on paper or on a screen. Then you apply tonemapping to produce a renderable image from that digital one. Since your original scene doesn't actually have that much range to start with, you don't really need to do this. Everything you need is actually probably in the RAW file for 4934 - just tonemap that one lightly, then push the sliders around until you get a look the way you like.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

All of my HDRs have been created in that manner. You do know that in ACR top left you can select all and Sync, right? If you have your settings correct all the images will change exactly the same amount as you have applied to the "normal"  exposure.


----------

